# [TIP] Caméscopes "hybrides" et USB

## ghoti

Certains caméscopes numériques possèdent un lecteur de cartes mémoires en plus du support principal.

Exemple au hasard ( :Wink: ), le JVC Everio GZ-MG575.

Celui-ci est muni d'un disque dur de 40 Go mais aussi d'un lecteur de cartes SD/SDHC.

L'appareil peut être relié à l'ordinateur via l'interface USB et les supports de stockage devraient apparaître comme des disques amovibles.

Cependant, il ne faut pas oublier d'activer l'option Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) dans le noyau, sinon, seul le LUN 0 (disque dur) sera activé et la carte mémoire (LUN 1) ne sera pas détectée.

Cette c*rie m'a pris le chou pendant deux jours, alors je le note ici pour mémoire  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

COMMENT : cette solution manuelle est également très confortable pour toi administrateur réseau si tu rajoutes des devices sur ton serveur qui est en production. Il est alors possible d'avoir ces nouveaux devices sans stopper le module qui va bien et le redémarrer, donc pas d'arrêt du serveur. Regarder ici " Forcer un contrôleur QLogic à rescanner ses devices" avec la commande qui va bien : scsi-qlascan

EDIT : je suis en train d'éditer, mais là je file au café  :Smile:  et je rajoute après comment démonter manuellement tout ces slot:lun 6/04/07 

Merci Ghoti pour le retour d'information. Je rajouterais juste un petit commentaire, à ton explication. Le module, SCSI_MULTI_LUN doit être mis par défaut dans le noyau, même si la plupart de périphériques SCSI ne supportent qu'un seul LUN (Numéro d'Unité Logique), c'est plus sûr, et cela évite des mauvaises surprises  :Smile:   et tu sais, et bien dans mon cas, je n'ai pas ce module  :Razz: 

EDIT : CE numéro est utile lorsque deux (et plus, je crois que le maximum est de 16) composants utilisent le même bus scsi.

EDIT 2 : Que faire si les éléments ne supportent qu'un seul numéro logique? Dans ce cas il y a conflit, le disque dur ne lâchera jamais son LUN, en même temps c'est normal, mais alors on est coincé, non? on ne pourra pas monter notre périphérique amovible.

EDIT 2 bis : on peut également avoir un petit problème même si nous avons suivi la solution donnée par Ghoti. Il se peut qu'un composant SCSI vérouille le bus SCSI même si cette option est activée. Que faire, et bien Redhat nous apporte la solution :

Solution :

Nous avons dans un premier temps la possibilité d'ajouter manuellement le bien nommé extra Logical Unit Numbers (LUN) en suivant cette méthode :

1 : Après avoir connecté votre lecteur usb multi-cartes, vérifier la liste des composants SCSI avec la commande : cat /proc/scsi/scsi  Exemple, sans composant SCSI extérieurs :

```
cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor:          Model: USB Card Reader  Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 
```

Note : S'il y a d'autres systèmes SCSI présents, l'identification "HOST" du lecteur de Multi-Carte d'USB pourrait être différente de scsi0.

2 : Ajoutez manuellement le(s) LUN(S) restant en utilisant la commande :

```
echo "scsi add-single-device HOST CHANNEL ID LUN" > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

3 : Remplacer HOST,CHANNEL,ID & LUN avec les valeurs appropriées issues de  cat /proc/scsi/scsi pour le lecteur de cartes. Par 

exemple, un 4-Slot 15 en 1ça le fait  :Smile:  mais ils se sont peut être emballés nos amis de chez redhat dans un lecteur  Multi-Carte USB :

```
# echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 1" > /proc/scsi/scsi

# echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 2" > /proc/scsi/scsi

# echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 3" > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

4 slots et 3 sont spécifiés, normalement le slot 0 devrait être automatiquement détecté! enfin normalement.

4 : Roulement de tambour, normalement un coup de cat /proc/scsi/scsidevrait faire apparaître tous les LUNS du lecteur de cartes.

```

cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor:          Model: USB Card Reader  Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 01

  Vendor:          Model: USB Card Reader  Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 02

  Vendor:          Model: USB Card Reader  Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 03

  Vendor:          Model: USB Card Reader  Rev: 3.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

5 : Vérifier dans dmesg si tous les éléments SCSI ont chacun un slot en fonction de leur numéro LUN. Ce qui veut dire ? Et bien doit apparaître pour chaque élément une ligne du type /dev/sda<X>, X dépend de votre système (a,b,c,d etc)

6 : Maintenant tu montes tes supports/lecteurs/clé_usb de ton lecteur multi-cartes :

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/flash
```

7 : 'ttention !! les Slots/LUN's qui ne sont pas des disques mémoires movibles retourneront cette erreur typique dans dmesg :

```
sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
```

NOTE : Au prochain boot vous perdrez toute cette configuration!!

Maintenant, tu souhaites probablement démonter ton lecteur multi-cartes afin de continuer, comme Ghoti, à jouer au reporter avec ta caméra  :Smile:  Et bien c'est très simple. Nous avions la commande scsi add-single-device, sa petite soeur est : scsi remove-single-device donc tu fais :

```
# echo "scsi remove-single-device 0 0 0 1" > /proc/scsi/scsi

# echo "scsi remove-single-device 0 0 0 2" > /proc/scsi/scsi

# echo "scsi remove-single-device 0 0 0 3" > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

Cela ne fonctionne pas? et oui tu as oublié de démonter tes disques amovibles juste avant.  :Wink: 

La seconde solution est de spécifier "options scsi_mod max_scsi_luns=8 ou 16" dans /etc/modules.conf" comme cela est expliqué ici : Bugzilla ID 85851. Cette manipulation peut également affecter les autres composants SCSI!! /!\/!\ATTENTION/!\/!\ Regarder ici, on dirait qu'il faille recompiler quelques trucs et j'ai pas le temps de lire ceci ce week-end mais vous gêner pas.

Ben voilà ça c'est dit.

PS : J'éditerai pour mettre de jolies couleurs etc..

EDIT 3 : 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Houlà, très puissant !   

 

C'est vraie qu'elle est sympa cette explication de chez redhat + une ou deux définitions des LUNs fouinnées sur le net.

----------

## ghoti

Houlà, très puissant !   :Shocked:   :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Et voilà j'ai rajouté des truc : commentaires, couleurs et formes   :Cool: , et deux astuces en plus. Aller hop au boulot, à vous de jouer maintenant pour enrichir ce sujet, et me corriger.

----------

